# Aufträge



## csp-face (11. August 2007)

Hey,

ich Thomas Fischer bin ein guter und zufallässiger Designer auf der Suche nach Aufträgen. Bei Interresse, einfach eine mail an: face.tom@arcor.de

mfg


----------



## bokay (11. August 2007)

Mit einer phätten Referenzliste denke Ich könntest du eventuell mehr Erfolg haben...
Oder zumindest ein Link zu deiner Homepage...

Trotzdem:*Viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. August 2007)

Und vor allem, wenn Du Dein Gesuch in das entsprechende Forum
mit den bereits erwähnten Referenzen schreiben würdest. 

Noch besser macht sich natürlich ein Lebenslauf oder gar ein Portfolio.

Grüße


----------

